# hydraulic fluid international 454 tractor



## borg (Jul 5, 2015)

hello

I need to top up the hydraulic fluid on my international 454 tractor , but i'm not sure what type I need, can anybody recommend a fluid for the old tractor please


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

TDH fluid is what you need. Some people say transmission/differential/ hydraulic or tractor/"/". It is basically a fluid that does everything but engine. I use TDH ultra but there are lots. Hope this helps.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

When it comes time to change your fluid your best bet is to buy 2 20litre pails. Much cheaper. I have an International 784 very similar in design to yours.


----------



## borg (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the reply n194060 what iso number should i be looking for ?

do you think this will be ok ,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hydraulic...livery-/281748484268?var=&hash=item419984b0ac


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

It will work but the difference between straight hydraulic fluid and trans/ hydraulic is an additive to protect gears from wear. The IH manual calls for trans hydraulic but I do know a fellow who uses Iso32 in his tractor. Is your 454 gas or diesel model?


----------



## borg (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi n194060

its a diesel engine 

Sorry for the very basic questions , I’ve never had a tractor before and it’s all new to me 

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

No problem Borg. Welcome and don't apologize. If you don't ask you don't learn. Lotsa knowledgable folk here. Just an FYI since your new to tractors. Diesel fuel changed and removed the sulphur which lubricated your fuel pump and tank about 8 years ago. When you fill your tank a good idea to drop in an ounce of 2stroke oil to replace it. Have fun with your 454 and I'm sure we'll chat on the forum again.


----------



## borg (Jul 5, 2015)

thanks for the tip , im sure i'll be back very soon with more questions


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Glad to help.


----------

